
Dell’s latest XPS 13 is fast, nimble, and kind of stale - 0wl3x
https://www.theverge.com/2017/11/30/16717272/dell-xps-13-2017-laptop-review
======
0wl3x
It's interesting how this article points out that there's very little
technically wrong with the laptop but the design is no longer leading the
pack. The laptop market seems bifurcated by the Macbook and the thinkpad. Does
a laptop exist out there nobody knows about that quietly outperforms (in both
hardware and design) these two dominate market forces?

